# X i wielkie litery

## msch

postawilem przed chwila swiezy system. no i oczywiscie emerge xorg-x11 kdebase-startkde kdm, karta intela na module i810. pozniej Xorg -configure, zmiana modulu w configu na i810. problem w tym, ze jak odpalam kdm czy startkde poprzez startx to mam kosmicznie wielkie litery i rozdzielczosc... 20x10?  :Razz:  co z tym zrobic?

----------

## v7n

masz to?

```
 $ grep DPI /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Option         "DPI"   "112 x 112" 
```

----------

## msch

nie mam, zaraz sprawdze. kurde, w tych ~x86 sie tyle zmienia, ze nie da sie nadazyc za wszystkim  :Very Happy: 

edit:

dobra, a gdzie dokladniej to wpisac? jak zmienilem driver na vesa, to wszystko jest ladne  :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | wklej

-> http://wklej.org/id/04cb923592

```

----------

## msch

tak spoko, tylko napisalem ze karte mam intela a nie nvidi  :Smile: 

----------

## vermaden

mozesz skorzystac z opcji -dpi:

```
% xinit -- -dpi 75
```

tylko tak to jak odpalasz sobie X11 z palca, tak to bedziesz musial gzdies dodac to -dpi 75.

----------

## msch

a ja cos na google znalazlem, ze jest chyba blad w xorg-server-1.3.x i najnowszym driverem i810. poczekamy, zobaczymy. narazie na vesa jade.

----------

## arek.k

Z jakiego fb korzystasz? Jeśli nie z vesabf-tng lub fb i810 to spróbuj przejść na zwykły vesafb. Problem taki istnieje z kartami ati, ale sprawdzić nie zaszkodzi.

----------

## c2p

 *msch wrote:*   

> tak spoko, tylko napisalem ze karte mam intela a nie nvidi 

 

Do akurat przy ustawianiu DPI nie ma znaczenia.

----------

## msch

to wlacz sobie man i810 i znajdz mi taka opcje  :Smile:  ni ma  :Smile: 

edit:

popatrzalem na bugzilli i widze, ze sa problemy z i810-2.0.0, downgrade pomogl

----------

## c2p

 *msch wrote:*   

> to wlacz sobie man i810 i znajdz mi taka opcje  ni ma 

 

Bo to jest opcja niezależna od używanego sterownika, więc w 'man i810' jej nie znajdziesz  :Smile: .

----------

